# RESCUED. RYDER will be saved by Golden Treasures today in Ohio!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RYDER
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Collie | Lisbon, OH | RYDER adopted* 

Got this email from Bridget of Golden Treasures today! God Bless Golden Treasures!!

I *will be getting Ryder today. 
Thanks


Briget Wolfe 
Intake Coordinator
Golden Treasures
Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Bath Ohio
Golden Retrievers Rescue: Golden Treasures Rescue*



RYDER adopted

Collie/Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Lisbon, OH 
Medium • Young • Male 

This is "RYDER" (avail 12/06) He was found running around on Hazel Run Rd. Ryder is under a year old and couldn't be happier with life!!! His tail is in constant motion and he loves us and the other dogs as well. Ryder appears to be in good health, was not wearing a collar/id, and no one has called to report him lost or missing. He has been given his parvo/distemper vaccine and been dewormed with Panacur for 3 days.

He is scheduled to be euthanized on DECEMBER 15TH.**ADOPTED!!!!

Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving him a loving home and a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes his neuter, parvo/distemper, rabies vaccine, 3 days of Panacure, and an Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year.

We are open Mon-Fri 8am-4pm and Saturday 9am-12pm.****IF OUR HOURS...

This is "RYDER" (avail 12/06) He was found running around on Hazel Run Rd. Ryder is under a year old and couldn't be happier with life!!! His tail is in constant motion and he loves us and the other dogs as well. Ryder appears to be in good health, was not wearing a collar/id, and no one has called to report him lost or missing. He has been given his parvo/distemper vaccine and been dewormed with Panacur for 3 days.
He is scheduled to be euthanized on DECEMBER 15TH.**ADOPTED!!!!
Please call 330-424-6663 ext 1757 if you are interested in giving him a loving home and a second chance at life. Our adoption fee is $100 CASH which includes his neuter, parvo/distemper, rabies vaccine, 3 days of Panacure, and an Ohio dog license which will be honored throughout the state through the end of the current year.
We are open Mon-Fri 8am-4pm and Saturday 9am-12pm.****IF OUR HOURS AREN'T CONVENIENT, OUR STAFF WILL BE HAPPY TO SET UP A VISITATION/ADOPTION AFTER HOURS "BY APPOINTMENT ONLY

Read More about this Pet 

Read Less 

More about RYDER adopted
Pet ID: 0115 • Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots 
RYDER adopted's Contact Info
Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center, Lisbon, OH 

•330-424-6663
•Email Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center
•See more pets from Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center 
•For more information, visit Columbiana County Dog Pound & Adoption Center's Web site.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Right on!!!


----------

